# ada co2 system kit



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm thinking to get a pressurized co2 system.
Does that ADA product CO2 system 
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product_info&cPath=2_52&products_id=15

is enough to distribute a good amount of CO2 in a 32 gallon tank? 
the regulator looks really small


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Everything is small in this nice lil kit And that's what it's designed for: small tanks no greater than 20-gal. I know some people push it to 29-gal and it will work. 

Basically, you will need to consider few things before getting this kit. Size of your aquarium, duration you plan on letting the CO2, quantity of CO2 you will set the regulator to.

Because all of these things will affect how long the CO2 bottle will last. Give you one example.

My 60-cm(roughly 15-20gal depending on the volume of water) runs on such kit. I let it out at 2~3BPS, and I turn it off during night time. I let it run in-sync with the lighting, which goes for 8 hours. So, at 2~3BPS for 8 hours, I have been using the same CO2 bottle for 3 weeks. 

Hope this helps 

For tanks bigger than 20-gal, you are better off investing in a larger CO2 tank, such as a 10- or a 20-pounder because it will last you alot longer and save you frequent trips from resupplying the small ADA CO2 bottle. 


Oh yeah....forgot to add one last thing: The kinds of plants you plan to keep will also affect all the aforementioned factors. High-light versus low-light plants, for instance. Or how fast you want the plants to grow.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

do you know where I can get online bigger CO2 cylinder?
how do u refill it?



Paul Higashikawa said:


> Everything is small in this nice lil kit And that's what it's designed for: small tanks no greater than 20-gal. I know some people push it to 29-gal and it will work.
> 
> Basically, you will need to consider few things before getting this kit. Size of your aquarium, duration you plan on letting the CO2, quantity of CO2 you will set the regulator to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Try ebay as they usually have vendors selling empty CO2 tanks. However, I would much rather rent and swap at your local welding supply. Just hit welding on google at your local internet and/or yellow page. They are willing to fill and refill tanks. It is much cheaper that way in the long run.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Try ebay as they usually have vendors selling empty CO2 tanks. However, I would much rather rent and swap at your local welding supply. Just hit welding on google at your local internet and/or yellow page. They are willing to fill and refill tanks. It is much cheaper that way in the long run.


That's a good option. I never really thought about swapping tanks, but if you are looking to buy I've bought two tanks and regulators from http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/t.htm You could get a brand new 5lb Aluminum cylinder for about $50.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

what kind of regulator and pressurized equipments to get that will fit with 32 gallon tank?



houseofcards said:


> That's a good option. I never really thought about swapping tanks, but if you are looking to buy I've bought two tanks and regulators from http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/t.htm You could get a brand new 5lb Aluminum cylinder for about $50.


----------



## echappee (Sep 15, 2007)

Try here...

http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/co2.html


----------

